# 300zx engine help



## 300lover (May 1, 2011)

Hey everyone 
ok I am a newb with cars but I was wondering if I could swap my 1990 300 engine for a smaller engine like a civic engine for example? Or is there any other sort of engine that would be cheaper on gas and better to drive as an everyday car it's jus for now soo I don't spend a load of money every week on gas any suggestion or help will be appreciated thanks in advance :loser:


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

lol ok first off changing to a smaller engine to get better gas mileage is prolly the silliest thing you can think of... the reason for this is the 300 is a rather heavy car and by putting a smaller engine into it you would require more gas consumption to move the car...

your best bet for better fuel economy is to make sure the engine is running in great condition, AND use better throttle control... your best gas saver is your right foot


----------



## 300lover (May 1, 2011)

ok yaa that makes sense... but i wasn't gonna jus diminish the HP. but ok it's just the twin turbo that drains it ????? 

another question... I hear a lot that 300 aren't really made for driving around jus drifting and racing is it true??

thanks for the reply


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

the twin turbo will actually give you better gas mileage if you stay out of boost and are easy on the throttle compared to an N/A 300zx... but doing the regular maintainence and making sure the car is running great will also help with gas consumption...

as for Daily Driving a 300zx they are a great car, meant for road trips and touring, they are a comfortable car with great styling.... i wouldnt really consider them to be great platforms for racing or for drifting due to there weight. the 300zx isnt exactly a very nimble car compared to other cars in its class... but for driving around and enjoying a good drive they are great...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I don't know who you've been listening to, but STOP! 

I agree 100% with Shadao... The 90's era Z was heavy and a far cry from it's nimble 280Z/ZX days...or even the 350/370Z, for that matter! They were also expensive, with twin turbo and convertibles and climbing over $40,000 in '96. As stated previously, keep it maintained and it's best to stick with genuine Nissan or NGK spark plugs when it comes to tune-up time. Also, be mindful that this is a timing belt engine and needs to be replaced at its recommended intervals per Nissan. If gas mileage is your main concern, your best bet is to sell the Z and purchase a Civic or Corolla. You're likely not going to see 30mpg in a 90ZXTT!


----------

